# AC in your car



## hemi (Jul 25, 2006)

When the man at the auto repair shop told me that it would 

cost $1400 to fix my car's air conditioning, 

I just laughed at him and said, "I can 

fix it myself for a whole lot less than that!" 

MY MOMMA DIDN'T RAISE NO FOOL !!!!!!! 


View attachment $ac-car.jpg


----------



## Kacey (Jul 25, 2006)

This is just *too* funny!  :rofl:  :lfao:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 25, 2006)

Very funny :lol: 

And yet very sad, it brings back way to many memories from when I use to be an auto mechanic. :erg:


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 25, 2006)

Whats funny is that my truck has no AC, so I have a portable unit hooked up out the back window.

I use an RV battery instead of the standard battery with an inverter, though...


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 25, 2006)

And no, I am not kidding about my truck.

However, I should mention that the AC unit isn't sticking out the window, and it is actually for my SAR dog when he travels with me; he's in my truck bed usually, which has a cap, and he is in his crate with the AC.

I should also mention that the truck isn't my only vehicle.

So....I am only somewhat white trash... :lol:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes, my truck has AC and I like it very much.


----------



## hemi (Jul 25, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I am only somewhat white trash... :lol:


 

I like the term Redneck LMAO


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 25, 2006)

That is too funny.
Terry


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 25, 2006)

:roflmao: :lfao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 25, 2006)

I am not worthy of redneck status yet.... otherwise I would tell you that the AC unit in the truck bed was for my wife so I could keep my dog cage in the front... :uhyeah:

Also... to fully achieve redneck status, I would have to say that the truck isn't my only vehicle because I have 5 broken down vehicles in my front yard... :lol:

I can go on with this all day...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 25, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I am not worthy of redneck status yet.... otherwise I would tell you that the AC unit in the truck bed was for my wife so I could keep my dog cage in the front... :uhyeah:
> 
> Also... to fully achieve redneck status, I would have to say that the truck isn't my only vehicle because I have 5 broken down vehicles in my front yard... :lol:
> 
> I can go on with this all day...




Paul it is not just a life style, it is a way of life, and I think you are up for "BOTH"   :lol:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 25, 2006)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> When the man at the auto repair shop told me that it would
> 
> cost $1400 to fix my car's air conditioning,
> 
> ...




I think the Generator and AC unit might be worth more than the car. 

When all they had to do was spend the $20 and go out and get the Car vents that are solar powered.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 25, 2006)

What does a redneck and hillbilly have in common?
Terry


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 25, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> What does a redneck and hillbilly have in common?
> Terry



Aunt and Uncle and Mom and Dad for they are the same?


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 25, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I think the Generator and AC unit might be worth more than the car.
> 
> When all they had to do was spend the $20 and go out and get the Car vents that are solar powered.


 
So...do those things actually work? Maybe I can get them if they do and save the AC unit for special occasions only (you know, the kind that requires me to put pants on).


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 26, 2006)

I travel exclusively by motorcycle.. In this 115 degree weather I really wish AC was possible.  That and I'd love a moonroof.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 26, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> So...do those things actually work? Maybe I can get them if they do and save the AC unit for special occasions only (you know, the kind that requires me to put pants on).




I have no idea if they work or not.

But I have my doubts if you only place one in and the car sits in the sun so that it goes from one side to antoher.  Also I think the striping they provide from the pictures would not be "safe" and would offer an "window" for entry into the vehicle. 

But once again not having seen one only seen them on TV and knowing some stuff about cars, I put two and two together to get three.


----------



## Carol (Jul 26, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I have no idea if they work or not.
> 
> But I have my doubts if you only place one in and the car sits in the sun so that it goes from one side to antoher. Also I think the striping they provide from the pictures would not be "safe" and would offer an "window" for entry into the vehicle.
> 
> But once again not having seen one only seen them on TV and knowing some stuff about cars, I put two and two together to get three.


 
I think you made 4, Rich  

A website for one of these fans says it will "reduce the temperature of your car, but not cool it.

http://www.rewci.com/sopocavesy.html

It will take out some of the stuffy air, but it can't counteract the heatload on the inside of the car.    Techincally, if the interior temp of car can be dropped from 130F to 125F, that's reducing the temperature.  Unfortunately, an interior temp of 125F is still pretty dang hot.


----------

